# Fry Color



## GuppyNGoldfish (Mar 28, 2011)

So I've read on this forum and others that Guppy Fry won't show color til about 2-3 months, but mine are only 1 week old and some of them already look just like their mom. Has anyone else seen color in their fry very early??


----------



## GuppyNGoldfish (Mar 28, 2011)




----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

TBH, most of my fry have looked like that. However, it didn't last. They could keep the color, but I guess time will tell.


----------



## GuppyNGoldfish (Mar 28, 2011)

Yeah idk, I've never had fry before, so I was just going on what I've heard.


----------



## straha (Apr 15, 2011)

It is quite likely that the fry will change color from what you showed above, but it is also remotely possible that they won't. I have several fry less than a month old right now that are solid black, and some that are still changing color after 4 months.

I have had several generations of guppies, and my advice is that generally speaking, as in 90% + of the time, that you can't count on the coloration until at least 3 months. If you get past 3 months, then the likeliness of the fry keeping the coloration goes up.


----------



## melplusanimals (Nov 30, 2010)

on the same note, how soon can you tell male from female? I adopted what is now 5 baby guppies and I am hoping to only keep males, how soon do I need to worry about breeding? they are tiny right now, no clue how old


----------



## GuppyNGoldfish (Mar 28, 2011)

I believe its about the time when you see color, roughly 2-3 months. Possibly a little sooner.


----------



## chrisb01 (Apr 4, 2010)

It's true that Guppies will not show colors until 2 to 3 months of age. However, 'half-black' Guppies will show the half-black half within weeks or earlier in life. So, yes, in the case of half-black Guppies, they will show the black color earlier.

Also, the full red and Moscow Guppies will show colors a lot younger than the 'regular' (for lack of a better term) Guppy.


----------



## GuppyNGoldfish (Mar 28, 2011)

At 1 month old (my first batch of guppies) there is about 3 or 4 larger fry showing some yellow color in their tails, its not super vibrant, but you can definitely tell there is yellow in them.


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

Hello Guppy. You can usually see darker colors in Guppy males after about two weeks. The colors should be well established after two to three months. Your fry will be adults in six months.

BBradbury


----------



## celticsfan13 (Nov 7, 2010)

u can also tell some ppl say at around 1 week old the female will have a gravid spot male obvi wont and they can be mature anywhere from2/3 months to max of 6/7


----------

